# Salt Gun Fly Killer | Bug-A-Salt 2.0



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A good friend of mine recommended one of these salt guns to kill flies.

Is the Bug-A-Salt 2.0 the latest and greatest?

Does anyone have the higher caliber Lawn & Garden model?

Is the juice worth the squeeze (~$40)?

Have any tips or tricks? Post them here.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Ware, please... refrain from making me spend more money. Enough is enough.

Delivery Sunday :mrgreen:


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I thoroughly enjoyed the one I bought for my buddy and it indeed completed the job. You won't be shooting them from across the room, probably 4' max.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

It looks like there is a version 3.0 out.
https://www.bugasalt.com/products/bug-a-salt-3-0-black-fly-edition

I wonder if it will shoot coarse sand. I want one now.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> It looks like there is a version 3.0 out.
> https://www.bugasalt.com/products/bug-a-salt-3-0-black-fly-edition
> 
> I wonder if it will shoot coarse sand. I want one now.


That's the one I bought


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've had the v1.0 for a few years. It's a fun novelty, and effective, but the wife doesn't like it when I shoot salt in the house. She said if she wanted to keep ghosts out, she'd call for an exorcist :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Gibby mentioned one of those in the houseflies thread. Sounded like he had good results with it. (Saw 26 and killed 28)


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Definitely like mine and is a quick solution but not permanent, also salt everywhere so I just tell Alexa to vacuum the house with Neato and all good, plus it sucks up the flies.

Also my V1 broke after a year, apparently my dad has super strength. V2 been going good for over a year.


----------

